# Questions re NY Times app on Ipad2



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm considering trying the NY Times digital subscription that combines online access with iPad access. Has anyone used that, or just the NY Times app alone from the app store? If you have, is the paper downloaded so you can read it offline, or do you have to be connected to the internet to read it? Also, can you keep older editions like you can with the Kindle NY Times subscription, or do you just have access for the one day the paper is current?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

You can read offline.  Just open it and let it update, and then you can read offline.

You cannot access old content, only the current day.

Without a subscription you get the Top News and Most E-mailed sections, which update throughout the day.  That's more than enough news for me personally--in conjunction with other free news apps.

The Washington Post currently has the full app for free.  USA Today is free as well.  Add in other things like BBC, NPR, AP News etc. and the aggregators like Zite, Pulse, Flipboard etc. and I can't bring myself to pay for a newspaper subscription personally.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

mooshie78 - Thanks for your comments, which I found very helpful. I'm still thinking about what to do, but it helps to have the information you gave me.

I agree there are lots of places to get the news, and I look at several myself each day, if only briefly to check the updated headlines. I think the issue for me is that I've read the NY Times daily for years decades, and I'm not ready to give it up, so I expect to continue to read it in some form. I'm just trying to decide which of the current formats would work best for me.


----------

